# Trophies



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Can someone help me understand somethings. 

Anyhow, looking at our new format of the fourm, what are those trophies about I never seen them before and how and who rates them? And can you see who does rate these? Thanks


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Tilted 1 I think those are just automatically assigned based on your involvement and when you get to certain milestones (30 posts, x number of likes, etc) . Kind of like Fitbit trophies.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I always wished I had taken part in some sport as a kid so I could have trophies...now I have some!! Woohoo!!!! LOL


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You can find the information here.









Trophies







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

WoW. Virtual trophies. Points for addicted suggest I need a self-evaluation.....


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Lila said:


> @Tilted 1 I think those are just automatically assigned based on your involvement and when you get to certain milestones (30 posts, x number of likes, etc) . Kind of like Fitbit trophies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Thank you for taking time to respond. Much appreciated.



sunsetmist said:


> WoW. Virtual trophies. Points for addicted suggest I need a self-evaluation.....


You too funny


----------

